# When you've got the snake stick...



## rip18 (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Critter and a L.A. Pine Snake...

When you've got the snake stick AND the snake, you gotta pay attention...


----------



## rip18 (Apr 23, 2012)

...because if you ain't paying attention, he can run right on up that stick before you know it!


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 24, 2012)

Look at that evil mean snake....you better kill that attack trained critter before it hurts a kid.......oh wait!! 

I'm just kidding. And to think, there are millions of grown men scared to death of 'em.

Those are a couple great pictures!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh Rip.....I LOVE it!!!! Too cute & I can't wait to show Alicyn!


----------



## carver (Apr 24, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## quinn (Apr 24, 2012)

crazy cool right there!i'm guessing ya'll gonna have some crazy pets before it' all said and done!i also see a website in the futur....little critters corner!well done sir.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 24, 2012)

That is hilarious.  I love those pics.

 Those pine snakes are either mean or super friendly.  The friendly ones are a lot of fun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2012)

now i have seen it all.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome shots, Rip.  That little lady is growing fast.  

Hoss


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are some awesome photos! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browtine (Apr 24, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!! Priceless pics!


----------



## cobra97 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great pics and neat kid. Reminded me of Horace Kephart's story about the snake stick man in his book "Our Southern Highlanders".

Terry


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice captures!  How long does it take to train one to do that?  Lil' Critter looks like she is loving it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 24, 2012)

My daughter Hayley said she loves it! She's 10 and this is just the kind of thing she'd be doing, too.

Great pictures!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 24, 2012)

i just laughed out loud here at work !!! great shot bro !!!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.  Little Critter definitely overloaded on littler critters this past week!  (And looks like she'll get a few more this week...  ).



wvdawg said:


> How long does it take to train one to do that?



Who knows?  This one was wild (crossing the road) 15 minutes before the shot...  Somehow, I neglected to get any "good" shots of just the pine snake before returning him to the woods!  YIKES!


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome shot... When I was that age I was always bringing home snakes freakin my Mom out. It's great that you've taught her not to be afraid of them.


----------



## mwells353 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantastic pics & keep'em coming. Glad to see a pic of a snake being used the right way . My daughter loves to handle all of our reptiles, and luckily hasn't gained any fear of them.


----------



## gacrotalus (Apr 27, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> That is hilarious.  I love those pics.
> 
> Those rat snakes are either mean or super friendly.  The friendly ones are a lot of fun.



You are the master snake misidentifier.  As the OP stated that is a Pine Snake.  _Pituophis melanoleucas._.

If it was found in Mississippi where the OP lists their location that is an especially nice find.  Pine snakes are rare in GA and supposedly even that much harder to find in Mississippi.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.  Little Critter got up close & personal with several snakes & such last week!



gacrotalus said:


> You are the master snake misidentifier.  As the OP stated that is a Pine Snake.  _Pituophis melanoleucas._.
> 
> If it was found in Mississippi where the OP lists their location that is an especially nice find.  Pine snakes are rare in GA and supposedly even that much harder to find in Mississippi.



Actually, the OP plainly stated that this one wasn't from Mississippi, it was in "L.A." or Lower Alabama...


----------



## Slim Chance (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! Super pictures!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 28, 2012)

That girls got spunk and fearless too.Awesome shots


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Rip I think the 2nd one needs to be your new avatar!


----------



## leo (May 1, 2012)

Fantastic shots Rip .....  Man you and your little pardner just keep coming up with these fantastic shots ....


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 1, 2012)

gacrotalus said:


> You are the master snake misidentifier.  As the OP stated that is a Pine Snake.  _Pituophis melanoleucas._.....


I would say master "typo."  Kind of hard to misidentify a snake when the OP tell syou what it is. 



gacrotalus said:


> ...If it was found in Mississippi where the OP lists their location that is an especially nice find.  Pine snakes are rare in GA and supposedly even that much harder to find in Mississippi.


You may need to brush up on geography though...Lower Alabama

Looks like we both had typos...


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 1, 2012)

Man that's awesome Rip.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

That is the cutest little girl.  And she aint skeered!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!  She is a hoot!


----------

